# Upper body development - what can I do with dumbells and body weight exercise?



## wafter (13 Jun 2020)

Having lost some weight I'd like to gain a bit more all-round bulk / definition (for the sake of vanity and a bit more strength) in my potato-with-matchstick-arms upper body.

All I can really manage at the moment are crunches and press-ups, while I've liked "renegade rows" in the past as they hit a lot of muscle groups at once; however I find that after a while they tend to make my neck ache. I'm a bit concerned that I might end up wonky / pooly developed if I'm unable to develop muscles equally..


FWIW a video I watched a while ago suggested you could sort out everything above your chest with pushing and pulling exercises with your arms at 12 O'clock (above your head), 3/6 O'clock (perpendicular to body, projecting in front of your chest) and 6 O'clock (pointing down along your body).

Pushing at 12 O'clock I can do with weights but I have no facility to do pullups, pushing at 3/9 O'clock I can do with pressups and pulling possibly with with rows, and I can do standing rows for pulling at 6 O'clock but I have no facility to dips..

Would welcome any tips / regimes anyone would care to share - I'm hoping that with less fat progress might be a bit more visible as unlike cycling I don't find this sort of exercise at all intrinsically enjoyable!


----------



## Saluki (13 Jun 2020)

Look at The Body Coach channel on YouTube. Some of the dumbbell and body weight exercises are savage!
I love his vids and workouts, they are designed for people who do not have a home gym.
I do his sessions, 5 times a week.

Tricep dips can be done from a chair. I do them often. Horrid things.


----------



## wafter (13 Jun 2020)

Saluki said:


> Look at The Body Coach channel on YouTube. Some of the dumbbell and body weight exercises are savage!
> I love his vids and workouts, they are designed for people who do not have a home gym.
> I do his sessions, 5 times a week.
> 
> Tricep dips can be done from a chair. I do them often. Horrid things.


Thanks - I'll take a look!

Now you mention it I think I tried the dips for a chair once.. note the emphasis being on "tried"


----------



## Globalti (13 Jun 2020)

I really should exercise my upper body more because it's lack of shoulder strength that's limiting my rides now. But it's soooo boring! At least riding a bike is never that.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2020)

You need a little muscle mass before you can get definition, and dumbbells aren't ideal for that. Still, it is what it is.

Skull crushers, kick-backcurls, incline curls, hammer curls, shrugs, bent rows, straight arm pullover, front raises, lateral raises.

Personally I'd split it into biceps and shoulders, triceps and back so as not to overdo it and risk injury. Delts are difficult to bulk up so I'd do them every session, albeit carefully. If you're new to it I'd do2 days on the split, rest, another 2 on the split, rest, and so on.

Consistency is the key. If you're not still at it religiously in 3 or 4 months you won't see much in the way of gains.

And watch your diet. Bodybuilders reckon 90% of the finished result is made in the kitchen.

I'm an ex body builder turned power lifter, have bench and a generous portion of free weights and bars in my home gym, plus some attachments for leg work. I do a 6 day split, only light on Saturday and rest on sunday, legs twice a week, calves 5 times a week as like delts they take a beating to get them going. If I'm waiting for the bus I'll stand on the kerb and punch out a few dozen calf raises.


----------



## Saluki (13 Jun 2020)

wafter said:


> Thanks - I'll take a look!
> 
> Now you mention it I think I tried the dips for a chair once.. note the emphasis being on "tried"


I pay for a bodycoach plan, which is 3 x 30 day exercise and meal plan recipes. Totally worth it for me. There is a ton of free content on his channel too. Sometimes I do the free content workouts, for a change, they are just as good.


----------



## wafter (13 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> You need a little muscle mass before you can get definition, and dumbbells aren't ideal for that. Still, it is what it is.
> 
> Skull crushers, kick-backcurls, incline curls, hammer curls, shrugs, bent rows, straight arm pullover, front raises, lateral raises.
> 
> ...


Ta - I'll get googling those  

I think 3-4 months is definitely going to be a struggle if I'm not seeing any results before then, but do what I can. I envy your dedication!




Saluki said:


> I pay for a bodycoach plan, which is 3 x 30 day exercise and meal plan recipes. Totally worth it for me. There is a ton of free content on his channel too. Sometimes I do the free content workouts, for a change, they are just as good.


Cheers - I'm far too tight an uncommitted to actually pay for something I have to use to get value from it; but will certainly take a squiz at the free stuff. Might have a quck look now although after yesterday's efforts and today's ride nothing seems less appealing than more exercise at this moment in time!


----------



## Drago (14 Jun 2020)

I'm not sure if its dedication, addiction, or stupidly ingrained habit!


----------



## wafter (14 Jun 2020)

Drago said:


> I'm not sure if its dedication, addiction, or stupidly ingrained habit!


I guess it doesn't matter if it gets the job done!


----------



## Dayvo (14 Jun 2020)

I'd recommend resistance bands.

Cheap, effective, easy-to-use, easy to travel with, and you can get a full(ish) upper body workout.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhOe6yA_zYk


----------

